# Miss/Oak/Ham/Burlington shrimp meet....anyone interested?



## bettaforu

SOOO...I was thinking how nice it is to be able to chat with other shrimp hobbyists face to face. 

I just cannot manage to go out to GTA/Markham for the shrimp meet out there, so I was thinking, why not have one similar for the Western region people somewhere in this region that we can all get to without it being too far away!

Gauging interest at this time, and would appreciate input and ideas on how we can set up something that would allow the hobbyists in this area to get to know one another and share ideas etc.

What do ya think...anyone???


----------



## randy

Go for it, Anna... I really enjoy those meetings we have had. We can even have a joint meeting some time in the future.


----------



## chinamon

That's a fantastic idea. I was honored o have been invited to the August meet in Markham and had a great time. If the west end meet kicks off, it would be great to do a combined meet a couple times a year.... Maybe a BBQ or something. Good luck with this, Anna!


----------



## bettaforu

We tried to all get together once before last year but unfortunately it didn't pan out...I think we should definitely try to get something going.

I know its hard for people to all arrange to meet on a certain night etc, but they do it for the clubs, so if we can all come up with some ideas, locations maybe we can put this plan to work.

I enjoyed myself too when we met up, my Hubby was laughing he said " You fish people are funny, all you want to do is talk about your tanks and shrimps " He's not into shrimps as you can tell, but he does support me 100% in what I do, even down to delivering when I can't make it.

I *LOVE* to talk about shrimps, and share ideas on what works, doesn't work, what's our goals, what we've tried/failed at etc....that's what makes it a great hobby!

Hopefully the West people will join in and help me get this off the ground.


----------



## novice

Great idea Anna - im sure you will get plenty of die hard folks from the west end - some of those actually make the long trip to Markham.


----------



## bettaforu

I thought it was, but so far NO one from this end has responded 

Maybe the western end doesn't care as much about meeting other hobbyists, or maybe meeting me LOL ????


----------



## manmadecorals

I'm down for a meet...i could really use a lesson from some of the best shrimp breeders in GTA 

BTW Anna...don't you sleep??? LOL I noticed your post at 4AM and another at 8AM


----------



## bettaforu

Hah...the 1st person to join our new group! Should call ourselves the SHRIMPSTERS....teehee!

My Hubby goes to work at 3am, I see him off then because I am not sleepy I play on the computer. I get tired and go to bed again for a few hours, then back up on the computer 

I am a computerholic....more so a SHRIMPAHOLIC!!! 

I am off to the US today to pick up my new shrimpies.....stay tuned, these will blow you away. Will post pics when I get them all home, keeping fingers crossed this time I don't have any DOA's.


----------



## k1ng

just curious but I like discussing shrimp stuff and am planning on becoming a breeder with my friend and would like a shrimp meeting but would be to young to go out there and do all the fun stuff. Also what shrimp are you getting and where are you getting them from?


----------



## bettaforu

Just got them in today! 

5 x High grade Blue Bolts,
3 x BKKs, 
9 x BTOE's, 
and 50+ Black Tibees (Benibachi mom x BTOE dad) yeah....all looking good.


----------



## k1ng

that would have cost a ton especially the 5 blue bolts. Do you sell shrimp at all as I would like to expand my shrimp breeding collection. right now i have rcs and am getting blue pearl, and purple zebra shrimp.


----------



## bettaforu

I do and also ship overnight to Ottawa! Have done so on several occassions!

My Hubby gave these to me as a Gift!


----------



## k1ng

Do you have a list of shrimp you have for sale?


----------



## Fishfur

Don't know how I missed it, but I'd sure be up for shrimp meetings in the west end.. as it happens I am in the Markham area on the night the club meets there, so it works for me, but I sure don't live there and there will be times I can't make it. Be nice to meet shrimpie folks from this end too.


----------



## bettaforu

I will pm you with price list and what I have available.

Fishfur...yay, slowly but surely we are getting some responses .

Now any ideas on where to meet that would work for us in the Miss/Oak area Don't want to hog MC or some of the cafe's but maybe I can check into some of the Legion Halls...

Im assuming that might be the best place, not too far for most people.
Anyone live in a Condo that has a party room? My building has a community room, but they only let us use it for people living in the building or I would say come here, but Im pretty far out.


----------



## Fishfur

I wish I had an idea on meeting places, but I don't.. it's been so long since I was anywhere in Oakville I don't even know what's available there. Mickey D's is handy, if there's one tha that isn't too busy, simply because most have free Wifi, which can be handy. Some other places have it now too.. I think even some Tim Horton's offer it, but not all. Not essential to have wifi of course, but it's a nice bonus. And it amazes me to see that when I type in the term wifi, the spell checker does not flag it.... my how things have changed .


----------



## J_T

bettaforu said:


> I will pm you with price list and what I have available.
> 
> Fishfur...yay, slowly but surely we are getting some responses .
> 
> Now any ideas on where to meet that would work for us in the Miss/Oak area Don't want to hog MC or some of the cafe's but maybe I can check into some of the Legion Halls...
> 
> Im assuming that might be the best place, not too far for most people.
> Anyone live in a Condo that has a party room? My building has a community room, but they only let us use it for people living in the building or I would say come here, but Im pretty far out.


Well, if I am free the night of, i'd drive out! Oh, and I dont have shrimp  I like meeting with.people, see if there is an opportunity to build new things from acrylic  especially new tank designs.

For a start up group, I woupd suggest a montana's. They have paper on tables for writting things down, sketching pictures etc. And as the group gets bigger, then look for a spot. Community centres sometimes will help with space. It is afterall what they are, community centres!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishfur

I wish we still had our party room. But the last landlord turned it into a rental unit instead. So that's no help. Fwiw, the first meeting of the Markham group was at a McDonalds and it went quite well. We sat at a table in the rear and it wasn't all that busy and it was possible to have a nice conversation and show off pictures and stuff. Not THE quietest place, but for a first meet, should be ok. maybe then find a place once we have an idea how many are going to show up ? One reason we kept the Markham group on the small side was because when AI offered to let us meet at the store, we didn't want to overwhelm the space available.. it's not a large space.. but really all you need is chairs and maybe a table, and you want to be close enough to be able to have a conversation.. so you don't need a whole lot of room, though it does depend on the number of bodies of course. And for that matter, we don't even have chairs at AI.. we bring stools or fold up chairs with us.


----------



## Jaysan

I'm in for a meet!
McDonalds sounds like a good idea!
Free coffee refills hahaha ...
And for those that have kids...the kids can play in the play area! haha


----------



## bettaforu

OK, so I will be in the play area...where ya all gonna be


----------



## bettaforu

Ok I was thinking about this last night....what about a CHAPTERS/INDIGO? There is quite a large sitting area in the one in the Dorval Plaza (oakville, just off the qew) also a MC in there if we got hungry etc.

People sit around in there all the times reading, drinking coffee and just literally (get it) hanging around taking up space. 

Then we need to figure out which night is good (for me Thursday is best as hubby doesn't work next day and I get to sleep in LOL) but I am flexible, and at what time we can all meet. I am also good for a Sunday too if that suits?


----------



## manmadecorals

Bothvplaces soubds great to me. Sundays im frer after 2pm


----------



## bettaforu

OK that sounds good for me too, anyone else up for the Sunday afternoon meet? Hey Scot what about you???


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> OK that sounds good for me too, anyone else up for the Sunday afternoon meet? Hey Scot what about you???


Hallo!

Sunday is good for me.

This "West Coast Shrimp Club" meet is a great idea!

I need some help in the shrimp dept. I love these guys, but they just survive for me and I really want them to thrive for me.

I'm in Mississauga @ 401 & WC, so Oakville is good.


----------



## bettaforu

OK is everyone up for this Sunday, or the next??? Let me know, I will go do a reconescence (sp) this week see what area would be good for our meet.

Im sooo excited I get to meet the shrimpaholics!


----------



## manmadecorals

This sunday my mommy will be in town. next sunday i should be free


----------



## bettaforu

Yeah Im thinking the 30th would be better...I have the auction on Saturday and Im usually tired after that one, and I have a lot to bag/sell so will be up all day Saturday.

Lets try for Sept 30th at 2.30pm at the Chapters/Indigo store in Dorval Plaza just of the QEW Oakville...how's that sound to everyone?


----------



## tf_fish

bettaforu said:


> Yeah Im thinking the 30th would be better...I have the auction on Saturday and Im usually tired after that one, and I have a lot to bag/sell so will be up all day Saturday.
> 
> Lets try for Sept 30th at 2.30pm at the Chapters/Indigo store in Dorval Plaza just of the QEW Oakville...how's that sound to everyone?


I'll be there for sure and it is about 20 min from miss or hamilton


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> Yeah Im thinking the 30th would be better...I have the auction on Saturday and Im usually tired after that one, and I have a lot to bag/sell so will be up all day Saturday.
> 
> Lets try for Sept 30th at 2.30pm at the Chapters/Indigo store in Dorval Plaza just of the QEW Oakville...how's that sound to everyone?


Sept 30th is the London auction and I'll be going. I really want to be a part of the Shrimp meet.

You may want to avoid all the Fall auction weekends.

*AUCTION LIST THIS FALL*


September 22, 2012 HDAS- Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - Fall auction

September 30, 2012 LAS- London Aquaria Society - Fall show & auction

October 21, 2012 SCAAS St Catherines & Area Aquarium Society - Fall auction

October 28, 2012 KWAS- Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - Oktoberfish show & auction

November 4, 2012 PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - Fall auction


----------



## tf_fish

Scot I din't know the London Auction is on Sept 30 I'm going to the auction too
Tiberio


----------



## bettaforu

OK we could make it the Saturday 29th instead????


----------



## manmadecorals

I should be free that day...


----------



## bettaforu

OK for those of you who CAN make this meet up on Saturday 29th at Chapters in Oakville (Dorval Dr N in plaza) at 2.30pm, please put your names on the list below....that way I know how many are coming for sure.

Please edit this post with your names, so I can have a list...thanks. 

Bettaforu aka Anna


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> OK for those of you who CAN make this meet up on Saturday 29th at Chapters in Oakville (Dorval Dr N in plaza) at 2.30pm, please put your names on the list below....that way I know how many are coming for sure.
> 
> Please edit this post with your names, so I can have a list...thanks.
> 
> Bettaforu aka Anna
> Scotmando aka Scott


We can only edit our own & can't edit your posts but we can use Quote and do it the way I just did above.


----------



## Fishfur

bettaforu said:


> OK for those of you who CAN make this meet up on Saturday 29th at Chapters in Oakville (Dorval Dr N in plaza) at 2.30pm, please put your names on the list below....that way I know how many are coming for sure.
> 
> Please edit this post with your names, so I can have a list...thanks.
> 
> Bettaforu aka Anna


Fishfur aka Karen

Maybe it would be best if we all sent a PM saying if we can attend ? Just a thought.


----------



## bettaforu

nah just copy and post it with your name added. I think that will work.


----------



## Scotmando

OK for those of you who CAN make this meet up on Saturday 29th at Chapters in Oakville (Dorval Dr N in plaza) at 2.30pm, please put your names on the list below....that way I know how many are coming for sure.

Please edit(copy & eliminate quotes) this post with your names, so I can have a list...thanks. 

Bettaforu aka Anna
Scotmando aka Scott
Fishfur aka Karen

Like this?


----------



## manmadecorals

I just remembered that i have a martial arts tournament on that day. Looks like i'll be missing out on it


----------



## Egonsgirl

Hey Anna, I just clued into this post..... been busy. I am so elated that you suggested this idea. Thank you!!!! It was screaming in my head, (Aww, why can't it be in the west end) since I first attended the markham meet in june. But I didn't have enough sense to suggest it. LOL Anyways, since I am up in Brampton, would it be possible to maybe make the meetings a bit further north,,,,,,, say Cooksville. There is a Starbucks on Hwy 10 (Hurontario) just north of the QEW. Or the one by square one. I know Jaysan would love that one. Close to the highway - easy access for those even further east ( between east - west end - central ).. The Brampton/Peel club, have their meetings at a sort of rec centre - soccer club. I should be able to make this first meeting. It sounds awesome. By the way Anna, I Love your shrimp!


----------



## Egonsgirl

OK for those of you who CAN make this meet up on Saturday 29th at Chapters in Oakville (Dorval Dr N in plaza) at 2.30pm, please put your names on the list below....that way I know how many are coming for sure.

Please edit(copy & eliminate quotes) this post with your names, so I can have a list...thanks.

Bettaforu aka Anna
Scotmando aka Scott
Fishfur aka Karen
Egonsgirl aka Tina


----------



## Scotmando

*Calling out to all WEST GTA Shrimp Lovers!!!*

*Sign up & Be there.*

We learn so much from each others experiences.

Anna, Can we have an auction at the first meeting too?


----------



## bettaforu

LOL...Scott I would love to have an auction, but I doubt CHAPTERS would agree to that!!! 

Unfortunately I will have to check my own calendar, my Husband isn't well  and I might not be able to make it next weekend....will let you know soon.

Im still adamant that we need to get a regular meetup going, so once I have some things worked out here, I will see what fits with everyone. Keep ya all posted.

Scott....OMG is my back hurting today...I forgot I had bought the BIG bag of ADA soil from Angelfins, and had to lift my box down those stairs at the end of the auction...everyone was gone by then.....suffering for it now!!!


----------



## Egonsgirl

Anna, Sorry to hear about your back and your hubby. Hope you both feel better soon. was thinking about places today and was at a library ---- We could meet at a library, I checked online and some of them have a lounge with a fireplace (marshmallows ummm ) lol There is one on Mississauga Valley Blvd [Burnhamthorpe/Hwy 10/Central Pkwy area] Also at a rec centre. Ours here in Brampton that I inquired about today, said they have small rooms that they rent out for a small group - price estimated at $4 -8 for a couple hours, plus $7 for insurance.


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> LOL...Scott I would love to have an auction, but I doubt CHAPTERS would agree to that!!!
> 
> Unfortunately I will have to check my own calendar, my Husband isn't well  and I might not be able to make it next weekend....will let you know soon.
> 
> Im still adamant that we need to get a regular meetup going, so once I have some things worked out here, I will see what fits with everyone. Keep ya all posted.
> 
> Scott....OMG is my back hurting today...I forgot I had bought the BIG bag of ADA soil from Angelfins, and had to lift my box down those stairs at the end of the auction...everyone was gone by then.....suffering for it now!!!


Hope your back & hubby get better soon. It sucks to not feel well!

Let us know how things go, because we can have it on another day or eve. I see manhtu has a tournament next Sat also.

I woke up this morning @ 11am! My wife let me sleep in, I couldn't believe the time when I got up. So tired from Saturday.

Brought 2 coolers and kept one in the van. Every time I filled the little cooler upstairs or bought some dry good I made a small trip down.

At KWAS Octoberfish last fall my back was very tender and had to ask people to help me carry out. They were great there and I really appreciated it.

My back has been very good this year(knock on wood) thanks to my core exercises finally paying off. Got a herniated disk between L4 & L5 three years ago and it put me on my back for 8 weeks. Don't want that again!


----------



## Fishfur

I hear that. I fell off a loading dock at work in '87, herniated a disc and pulled all the ligaments holding my spine together, and am now on permanent disability. I've done all the physio, etc., various things along the way, and for sure the core exercises are one of the best things to do. But there's a trick or two I've learned. When I was working I was a courier and lifting loads was just the job and many were well over the so called 70 pound limit. I used to lift free weights to make sure I never strained my back, but fate had a surprise in store anyway. 

My suggestion is, you might want to try investing in a small fold up two wheeler. Not one of those flimsy little jobs they sell for moving your suitcase. You want one that's meant for boxes. I have one that, as I recall, did not cost a fortune, folds up quite compactly, flat as can be, and the handle telescopes. It will fit almost anywhere, but can easily haul 150 pounds. It also has a wide footplate that will take a big box.. and I use a bungee cord, because it's better to secure the load than have it fall, slide or make you twist trying to save it from falling. Twisting while managing a load is asking for a back problem. Stairs are a challenge for me just with me, so I find it much easier to get loads down stairs at the end of the two wheeler, rather than try to carry them. 

I've had two failed back fusion surgeries for the low back which have left me in chronic pain, and permanent nerve damage to my hands and arms among other problems. Not complaining, it could sure be worse, my point is that I still manage to cart most things I have to cart without doing myself in. Back pain sucks, pays to be careful. If worse comes to worse, I'll put a box or bag on the step and literally slide it down one step at a time, rather than try to carry it. Also remember to always lift with your legs and a straight back, not with your back bent. And keep the weight as close to your chest as you can. The farther the weight is from the body, the greater the back strain.
I wouldn't go anywhere without my little two wheeler, it's a real handy back saver.


----------



## bettaforu

OK guys, my Hubby says he's feeling better (got checked up good and things are settling down now) so he's going to do my delivery on Saturday, which frees me up.....Anyone up for the 1st meet at Chapters on Dorval Plaza Sept 29th at 2.30pm ???

We can discuss other options from there for the next one etc.


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> OK guys, my Hubby says he's feeling better (got checked up good and things are settling down now) so he's going to do my delivery on Saturday, which frees me up.....Anyone up for the 1st meet at Chapters on Dorval Plaza Sept 29th at 2.30pm ???
> 
> We can discuss other options from there for the next one etc.


Scott is in.

I just googled Chapters Dorval & I got this

Chapters
320 North Service Road West
Oakville, ON L6M 2R7
Oakville Town Centre

Correct?


----------



## Egonsgirl

I would like to consider myself in......


----------



## bettaforu

OK the 1st meetup is a GO! 

Scott that's right, its off the QEW at Dorval, go North and its in the Plaza on the left...you will have to turn left at the lights at the N.Service rd to get into this one. Its down in the corner on the left hand side. 

They have a good size coffee area, so I will be in that section at 2.30pm.

You mentioned you wanted some things, so here's the list. Let me know which items and Ill bring them with me.

Tri colored Seaweed flakes 28 gms $5.00 pckg
Indian Almond Leaf Teabags (10 Pk) $5.00 pck
Cholla Wood pieces 6 Inch piece $4.00 each
Calcium Montmorillionite Clay Powder 28 grms $ 4.00 pckg

This is NOT KOI clay! This is the best you can
give your shrimps to help keep them healthy, boosts
immune systems, and promotes healthy molting, plants
love it too! Increases their color, shells and promotes breeding!

Hey Tina, glad you can come too...we can have a Shrimpaholics meeting


----------



## Scotmando

*I'll take one of each below:*
Tri colored Seaweed flakes 28 gms $5.00 pckg
Cholla Wood pieces 6 Inch piece $4.00 each
Calcium Montmorillionite Clay Powder 28 grms $ 4.00 pckg

Thanks, see you at the meet.


----------



## bettaforu

Scott/Tina...send me your cell numbers just in case something comes up...you never know! Will bring the goodies...


----------



## bettaforu

Hi All, glad you could make the meet yesterday, I had a lot of fun talking about shrimps etc. Sorry about the mixup with the coffee shop, they switched it on me 

Next time I think we will try to meet in one of the Miss Libraries like Tina suggested...we will check them out and let you know how that goes. If we are closer to Etobicoke, maybe some of the members from around that area could pop in too....more the merrier!


----------



## Egonsgirl

I am glad I could make it, along with Jaysan. Our time was short, but it is always fun and informative when we can meet up with others who enjoy our hobby (*addiction)*lol. Thanks again Anna, for making this happen. Hope our next one is soon.


----------



## Scotmando

I just got back from the London auction and it was great! 

I picked up a lot of plants that I've only seen in books or on the web. 

Got some really cool fish too, like a pike livebearer (google it). 

They had a lot of cherry shrimp but not much else in the shrimp department. A few Marble self cloning crays, which I brought.

I've been looking for this book on shrimps for a while. it was translated from German recently, and I saw it on Amazon and haven't had the courage to grab it yet. 

Guess what? It's at the auction! Woah! Woo Hoo!!! I could hardly contain myself. Wait a minute, I'm at an auction, and you have to be cool and control your emotions. Hard, very hard. I mean, I'm not the only one in the room who feels like this I'm sure. So I look around... and wait... and wait...and wait. Ok, its on the last table, for goodness sake, we all had to wait! So, it comes to the last table. The volunteers are putting the items on cart to be brought up to the organizers to ready them for the auctioneers. My eyes(and everyone in the shrimp universe, that's at the auction) are following it on its journey into the hands of the auctioneer. The bidding starts. $25... $30... $35... How much is it goin go for? $40... Holy @%#&! let me check my cash sitch. Don't look down. Keep bidding. Oh no...


----------



## Egonsgirl

Ok Scott, I'll bite....... did you get it? The book????? How much did it go for..... tell me,,,, tell me please!!!!! lol


----------



## matti2uude

I know he got it because I was one of the other people bidding on it. I'll let him disclose how much it went for.


----------



## Scotmando

Egonsgirl said:


> Ok Scott, I'll bite....... did you get it? The book????? How much did it go for..... tell me,,,, tell me please!!!!! lol


OH, YA!

$45... Ok, final bid.. $50(me, ouch)! What who's biddin $55? It's mine... $56! Going...going... gone $56 to buyer 38(me) Woohoo!!! Check the cash sitch again... waoh, just made it! The book is: Aqaulog- All About Shrimps, Crayfishes, and Crabs in the fresh- and brackish-water aquarium and paludarium [Hardcover]

I can bring it to the next West Shrimp meet for perusal. Lots of photos and great info.


----------



## Scotmando

matti2uude said:


> I know he got it because I was one of the other people bidding on it. I'll let him disclose how much it went for.


Didn't see you there. Were you in the back again?

It is an awesome book. check out the link to Amazon.com


----------



## matti2uude

Scotmando said:


> Didn't see you there. Were you in the back again?
> 
> It is an awesome book. check out the link to Amazon.com


Yea I always sit at the back because it's easier for my mom. I looked for you at the end but didn't find you. See you at the next one.


----------



## Scotmando

matti2uude said:


> Yea I always sit at the back because it's easier for my mom. I looked for you at the end but didn't find you. See you at the next one.


You going to SCAAS auction and/or KWAS Octoberfish?

Here's the schedule for the upcoming auctions this fall


September 30, 2012 LAS- London Aquaria Society - Fall show & auction

October 21, 2012 SCAAS St Catherines & Area Aquarium Society - Fall auction

October 28, 2012 KWAS- Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - Oktoberfish show & auction

November 4, 2012 PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - Fall auction

ALL THE DETAILS IN LINKS TO THEIR WEBSITES


----------



## matti2uude

Yes KWAS is the only other one I'm off for.


----------



## bettaforu

Great Scott look forward to seeing it.

BTW you can order it from amazon.com will run you about the same amount, so it was a good deal!!! Congrats!

Matt if you want one here's the link.

http://www.amazon.ca/AQUALOG-Crayfishes-brackish-water-aquarium-paludarium/dp/3936027684


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> Great Scott look forward to seeing it.
> 
> BTW you can order it from amazon.com will run you about the same amount, so it was a good deal!!! Congrats!
> 
> Matt if you want one here's the link.
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/AQUALOG-Crayfishes-brackish-water-aquarium-paludarium/dp/3936027684


I've had my eye on it for a while now so I knew what it was worth. It was just really exciting to see it and then flip through the pages.


----------



## Egonsgirl

LOL!!!! Congrats Scott. teehee teehee. Sorry Matt. Can't wait to see it. I probably could have translated some of the German version for you. lol

So..... I did some searching and found 3 locations for us. I tried to post it on the weekend, but after typing in all the info, I timed out and it was all lost I think..... 
1) Mississauga Central : 301 Burnhamthorpe Rd. W. Mavis / Confederation Pkwy
2) Frank McKechnie : 310 Bristol Rd. E. N of Eglington / W of Kennedy
3) Mississauga Valley : 1275 Mississauga Valley Blvd. Burnhamthorpe / Central Pkwy E.
All 3 have lounges with FP, open sat 9-5, sun 1-5.  #1 also supposed to have a snack/cafe? all on the 3rd floor, and also underground pkg - free on wknds and wkdays after 6pm


----------



## Scotmando

Egonsgirl said:


> LOL!!!! Congrats Scott. teehee teehee. Sorry Matt. Can't wait to see it. I probably could have translated some of the German version for you. lol


There's a whole series of Aqualogs translated from German to English. They're good books. 



Egonsgirl said:


> So..... I did some searching and found 3 locations for us. I tried to post it on the weekend, but after typing in all the info, I timed out and it was all lost I think.....


Try & save as you go along. Happened to me a few times too. 



Egonsgirl said:


> 1) Mississauga Central : 301 Burnhamthorpe Rd. W. Mavis / Confederation Pkwy
> 2) Frank McKechnie : 310 Bristol Rd. E. N of Eglington / W of Kennedy
> 3) Mississauga Valley : 1275 Mississauga Valley Blvd. Burnhamthorpe / Central Pkwy E.
> All 3 have lounges with FP, open sat 9-5, sun 1-5. #1 also supposed to have a snack/cafe? all on the 3rd floor, and also underground pkg - free on wknds and wkdays after 6pm


Great spots. Great effort. Thanks


----------



## bettaforu

Either of the ones close to Square 1 are fine with me, its a 40 km drive for me either way. 

Do we have to pay for the use of the rooms? If so how much, as that would have to be divided between all who are coming and if some don't show up then the rest are stuck with paying the whole amount  That might not work out. 

If we just go there and its busy. then we are not going to be able to all sit down and chat, so maybe the rental might be the way to go, but its up to everyone to decide if they want to pay a little to have some privacy or not.

Lets see what the others think.


----------



## Fishfur

Any of the three mentioned would work for me. Sorry I missed the first one.. got busy and just lost track of time.. I'll try not to do that again.


----------



## Egonsgirl

The lounge area is free. I did not get a price on using their rooms. I could try later this week to call and find out. I will ask the library and the Rec centres, and post the info when I get it. Hope all had a wonderful Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## bettaforu

thanks Tina for doing this...I have been really busy with Hubby and family issues


----------



## Egonsgirl

I personally think #1 is the best option. For now while we are a small group. We have several options in that one location, as there are several floors of which we could utilize. The 3rd has the lounge with fireplace, and the small coffee shop. I was informed that it begins to get busy after 1pm on sat. and since it opens at 1pm on sunday...... it is very busy that day. There is also the free underground parking  - ^snow^ brrr!! weekends and evenings. *Sooooo when shall we hold the next meeting????* All the auctions are on sundays..... we could do any saturday this month - 13, 20, 27th. Which weekend works for most of us? I have not got an answer on the meeting rooms yet... have to call before 5.... I will catch them yet.


----------



## Fishfur

For me, any of those Saturdays works fine, and I'm good with any of those locations too, so whichever works best is good with me. Hopefully by then my cold will be gone and I will be fit company and no longer contagious !


----------



## bettaforu

This Saturday the 13th is OK, then the 27th after that I won't be able to attend...I am in Markham on the 20th delivering shrimps, Nov 3rd I have a craft show, and also the 17th, and then I am away for 10 days vacation to a beach somewhere


----------



## Egonsgirl

***BEACH*** Take me with you Pleeeeaaaase!!! I have my passport now...lol


----------



## Fishfur

Beach ? A nice warm sunny beach ? How can you be so cruel, to taunt us with such images, especially when I'm sick ? I'd KILL to hit a nice warm beach. Well, maybe not KILL, perhaps just gross bodily harm .


----------



## bettaforu

OK then Im not coming to the meetup 

Yes I had to cut short my summer vacation due to a major dental surgery so this is now just going to be the part we missed....laying in the sun with a nice cold beer  Hubby needs the break!!


----------



## Fishfur

Oh, don't worry.. I'm really a non violent type at heart.. just terribly jealous !!


----------



## Scotmando

13th is good.


----------



## bettaforu

OK so are we all on for this Saturday 13th at say 11.30am (earlier so some of us can stay a bit longer to chat) at the Central Library in Miss.
stick you names after mine.

Bettaforu aka Anna


----------



## bettaforu

Hello anyone out there>>>>> are we meeting up or not tomorrow? Just want to know so I can plan ahead.


----------



## Egonsgirl

I'm good for tomorrow!!! and Scott said he is ok with 13th too.... patience Anna...lol, some of us don't get home til late and speaking for myself, I usually don't come on here til after 7pm.... But since I am a bit anxious to get together too, I thought I would sign in sooner to find out when. Jaysan is busy this sat, but free on the 27th, Manhtu is out all this month.


----------



## bettaforu

Yah, forgot that people have to work, and some not able to get on the forum all the time like me...duh! Im on this web so much I forget what it was to actually work outside of the house!

So how do we meet....I have not been in this library so don't have a clue where to go etc. This is the one by Sq 1 right? Do we all just meet at the main door and then go wherever??


----------



## Egonsgirl

I have never been there myself either, but since we are probably parking underground, I would assume there is an elevator to the 3rd floor where the lounge, fireplace and cafe are. I would think it best or easiest to just meet on the 3rd floor by the fireplace...I will call them shortly and see if I can get better info.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Ok... I have been told that it is a BIG place and maybe it is best if we meet by the lobby of the Library. Apparently you have to go into the library in order to get to the 3rd floor. You can park in P1 and take stairs to Ground floor or park in P2 (turn left) and take stairs or elevator to ground floor proceed towards library and there should be an area where we could sit to meet everyone, and then go to 3rd together.


----------



## Symplicity

Hey Tina and Anna. I will be busy tmrw unfortunately. I moved up near king city  but I can def meet up nxt time 

It's my gf birthday and I have some plans downtown tomorrow around noon


----------



## Scotmando

Is Central Library the one at the Mississauga Civic Centre? I see you in the lobby

I'll be there tomorrow Sat Oct 13th


----------



## razoredge

I'll try and make it as well. Can you confirm the location is at Mississauga Central Library, 301 Burnhamthorpe Rd. W. 
Thanks 
Tony


----------



## bettaforu

Yes I believe that is the one, its by Square One shopping centre.

* Shrimpaholics meetup Saturday 13th @ 11.30 am....*

Here's the map and directions. pm me and I will give you my cell # in case you get lost.

Mississauga Central : 301 Burnhamthorpe Rd. W. Mavis / Confederation Pkwy
http://www5.mississauga.ca/library/Locations/LibMap.html

IF you don't know anyone, I am short with short red hair and will be wearing a black and tan jacket and beige pants and I carry a black/tan handbag...most people recognise me because of my red hair 

I'll be the one looking around at the time


----------



## Egonsgirl

That is the location, be sure to check the map for the entry into the underground parking. It is a little tricky, from what I saw on google maps, you cannot enter it if you go north up Duke of York off of Burnhamthorpe. You have to take Living Arts Dr. turn Right onto Princess Royal Dr. and then Right again onto Duke of York heading back down to Burnhamthorpe. Or.... you could always opt to park on the road just outside of the Library. It is free on the weekends.. I will be parking on P2, to take the elevator. My knee cannot handle too many stairs right now. See you there!!


----------



## Scotmando

Great meet-up with 
Egonsgirl
Fishfur
bettaforu
Razoredge
& Scotmando(me)

Learned a lot. I'm going to layer my substrate as per Anna's instructions & see how this goes.

Thanks to everyone who attended.

Did you like the AquaLog Shrimp book ? I'll bring it to the next meet as well.


----------



## bettaforu

Good luck on your setup, and yes bring it again, I will bring my plant encyclopedia too. Great meet up, we never left till around 3.30pm


----------



## Egonsgirl

Yes, thank you all for attending. It's always wonderful to meet face to face, and share each others information, pictures, books, etc.... Scott, that book looks very interesting. We also found out that we can possibly get a room for a couple hours. no fee... yahoo! With all that info Anna, now I am itching to get started on another tank to put only 1 type into. I might like to try to breed my tiny Hasbrosus also. Good to meet you Tony. Til next time.


----------



## razoredge

Another great meeting with other fellow shrimpers!! Thanks for putting this together Anna and Tina. I hope to become a regular to your meetings.


----------



## bettaforu

Had a great time and laughs at our meeting  Its always fun to get together and share some things regarding our shrimp hobby.

Tina I think that room idea would be great, that way we don't disturb others around us with our chatting/laughing.

Tony great to meet and chat with you, if you need any more help with the tank setup let me know....hope you can join us whenever schedule permits.

All in all, it was a good fun day! Look forward to the next meet Oct 27th.


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> Had a great time and laughs at our meeting  Its always fun to get together and share some things regarding our shrimp hobby.
> 
> Tina I think that room idea would be great, that way we don't disturb others around us with our chatting/laughing.
> 
> Tony great to meet and chat with you, if you need any more help with the tank setup let me know....hope you can join us whenever schedule permits.
> 
> All in all, it was a good fun day! Look forward to the next meet Oct 28th.


Great lounge area where the meet took place at the Mississauga Central library.

First time I've ever been SHHH'd in a library! The fun and excitement could be heard!

The room idea is great Tina, then we can LOL!

Nice to meet the ladies again and Tony a.k.a. 'razoredge'. Loved all the pictures you gals/guys brought on your phone/cameras .

*Anna, check the date of the next meet, because the KWAS Octoberfish Show & Auction is on Oct 28th. I think you meant the 27th for the Shrimp Meet*


----------



## bettaforu

Oh yes I did mean the 27th!

Im going to Octoberfish so obviously it wouldn't be on that day LOL.


----------



## Fishfur

Yep, good meeting, and almost half of us ended up at Al's afterward too . The room will be good, less chance of being 'shushed' by the librarian.. ye gods, shades of high school !
Please bring the shrimp book again.. it's awesome, and the plant book would be great to see also. Now just have to find some of that Aqua Soil to try out.


----------



## Scotmando

Fishfur said:


> Yep, good meeting, and almost half of us ended up at Al's afterward too . The room will be good, less chance of being 'shushed' by the librarian.. ye gods, shades of high school !
> Please bring the shrimp book again.. it's awesome, and the plant book would be great to see also. Now just have to find some of that Aqua Soil to try out.


I GOT THE LAST BAGS at the Burlington GGHP. If you want one, I'll put it aside for you


----------



## Egonsgirl

Hey Scott, Re: Aqua soil, ... If I cannot find one locally, and you still have an extra after Karen gets hers, I would love one. If not ... no problem. Thanks I will also call to find out if we can call in RE: the room, or if we have to do it in person when we are there. That was really hilarious, being asked to keep our excitement down by the librarian. That definitely was the highlight of the day for me, ONLY because it did take me back to school days... Oh to be a kid again. LOL It's always fun being with you all, and was nice to meet Razoredge also... coming all the way from Thornhill... what a trooper.


----------



## MananaP

I wished we have one in B.C. area. I guess TO have more shrimp lovers then us here. I envy these kinds of gatherings in other places because for me a part of the hobby is meeting new people & sharing knowledge about the hobby. 

Pictures of the meet? 

MP


----------



## Egonsgirl

That's pretty sad .... Sorry MP. Even though we had cameras and were showing off our pictures of our stock etc.... I don't think anyone took any pictures.... Waiiitt ... Yes!!!! I do remember Scott did take a picture..... Of HIMSELF..... with someone else's camera... LOLOLOLOL Sorry! If anyone did take pictures... Please post. If not.... I guess we should try to get at least a couple next time eh! lol


----------



## Egonsgirl

And of course MP, anytime you manage to make it to T.O., you are always welcome at our meeting. You'll just have to make sure you book your flight during the time it is scheduled. And... you would have to bring shimps for us too..lol Hey..... There is wifi at the library....we could maybe skype you into our meeting. Although it will be pretty early in BC. 7am. There's a thought.


----------



## Fishfur

Actually, Scott only took a picture of his own belly with my camera.. and I deleted it.. should have kept it as a souvenir .


----------



## MananaP

Egonsgirl said:


> That's pretty sad .... Sorry MP. Even though we had cameras and were showing off our pictures of our stock etc.... I don't think anyone took any pictures.... Waiiitt ... Yes!!!! I do remember Scott did take a picture..... Of HIMSELF..... with someone else's camera... LOLOLOLOL Sorry! If anyone did take pictures... Please post. If not.... I guess we should try to get at least a couple next time eh! lol


Yes it is kind of sad, there is not a whole lot except for a few very close friends who keep shrimps on our area.

Skype sound cool, I used to live in TO(North York) BUT i hated the weather also my part of town LOL. 

MP


----------



## Fishfur

Scott, I'll take you up on that bag of Aqua Soil, thank you kindly. 

Maybe I can find some more elsewhere.. I should call the Sheridan nurseries and see if any of those I know have some left.. I get by a couple of them fairly regularly.

And MP, you are not alone.. I hate the weather here too.. just can't afford to move anywhere else.. Mississauga isn't any better than TO is for weather.


----------



## Scotmando

Fishfur said:


> Actually, Scott only took a picture of his own belly with my camera.. and I deleted it.. should have kept it as a souvenir .


hey! that was a great shot. shoulda kept it! My best feature


----------



## bettaforu

well you could always ask me to take your pics, bad angles, out of focus, blurry, but at least I could say I was practising


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> well you could always ask me to take your pics, bad angles, out of focus, blurry, but at least I could say I was practising


Those techniques in photography are used to enhance the photo and ad mystic to the subject.

We will have photography a focus at one of our meetings. Put it on the agenda. Cameras have all kinds of auto & manual settings on them that most people are unaware of.


----------



## bettaforu

Ill bring mine along! Shrimp photography 101


----------



## Fishfur

But then who's going to bring the shrimp subjects ? I find it is often a pain trying to get a decent shot through the glass and water, and practising on human subjects won't address that problem... I keep thinking I should unearth my old SLR and try using that because it has a macro lens, though I shudder to think how much it must cost for film and developing these days.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Hey now,,,, we cannot have photography 101 until I can find the charger for my camera. Or else I won't be able to practice. lol I tried calling all the garden centers/nurseries in our area - Humber, Sheridan.... to see if I could find that aqua soil, and they only carry one by Fafard. But I think it is a actual soil mix.


----------



## bettaforu

Tina, I will see if any of the local nurseries around here have any, if I find any I will get you a bag.


----------



## Scotmando

Egonsgirl said:


> Hey now,,,, we cannot have photography 101 until I can find the charger for my camera. Or else I won't be able to practice. lol I tried calling all the garden centers/nurseries in our area - Humber, Sheridan.... to see if I could find that aqua soil, and they only carry one by Fafard. But I think it is a actual soil mix.


Hey Tina, I cleaned out the Holland Park GG in Burlington of their Schultz Aqua Soil. I got the last 7 bags. Let me know if U want one.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Thank you Anna and Scott. You guys are the best. Yes Scott if you can spare one that would be greaaaat!


----------



## Egonsgirl

Hey everyone..... are we still on for this saturday the 27th??


----------



## bettaforu

Tina, I am not sure I will be able to make it, I am snowed under with things to get ready for the show/auction. Sorry.


----------



## Fishfur

Still works for me.. but if it needs to be changed, that's ok.


----------



## razoredge

Sorry, can't make it out for this one. I'm headed to the KWAS on Sunday!!


----------



## Scotmando

I won't be able to make the 27th of Oct. i'm going to KWAS on Sunday & have to prepare


----------



## Fishfur

Starting to sound like not many will be around for tomorrow.. do we want to change the date ? I'm hoping to pick up some Pygmy cories when Angel fins does their trip to the GTA on Nov 3rd, but I think that will be fairly early in the morning.. so I'd be available later a bit later in the day. Anybody else have a suggestion for another day ?


----------



## bettaforu

unfortunately I am only available now on the 10th, until after Dec 1st.


----------



## fishead

Curious question. Would all of you in the shrimp club be interested in doing a joint meeting with the PRAC club? We could do it a an all invert night. What does everyone think? If not is there someone here who would be interested in talking about breeding shrimp?


----------



## Scotmando

fishead said:


> Curious question. Would all of you in the shrimp club be interested in doing a joint meeting with the PRAC club? We could do it a an all invert night. What does everyone think? If not is there someone here who would be interested in talking about breeding shrimp?


I like this idea, but what about the burl/hammer shrimpers?

I'm probably going to join PRAC.

Do you sign up members at the auction on Sunday?


----------



## Egonsgirl

Yeah fishead, that would probably be a fun idea, one of us (ahemmm lol) is already a member of PRAC. If Scott joins, and maybe fishfur, we might be able to get a few more from mississauga to come to that meeting, but not sure, as Scott mentioned, about those of our shrimp group, that live further south. I am hoping they will be able to attend our auction this sunday (4th) in Brampton, and possibly discuss it with them there. If it did happen, it would probably be in the new year. See ya sunday!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Oh, I've found this thread 

I will visit the auction on November 4th. Hope to see some people I know there 

I can bring shrimps (golden yellow, painted fire red), plants, free daphnia or Mosura products with me if someone interested.


----------



## Fishfur

I joined the website for PRAC.. is that the same as joining the club ? I think combining meetings might be a fine idea, though it does put a much longer drive in place for those coming from Burlington, etc.


----------



## Egonsgirl

I think what fishead was suggesting, was to join the PRAC club for one meeting dedicating it to invertebrates and having our group share our experiences and knowledge with their members. As I believe shrimp are fairly new to this end of town, and very few people know very much about them or have them in the club. We could share our pictures, videos, etc. with them and get a few more people hooked on our little critters. I know they can offer us some advice also. The PRAC club will be selling *memberships at the auction. If you want information about the membership, you can check the website. peelaquariumclub.org*


----------



## Fishfur

So since I ran out of cash at the auction, I guess I'll buy my membership at a meeting. Nice auction though.. for sure some great deals. But I think a shrimp presentation at a PRAC would be good. Based on the comments when shrimp were offered for sale, I'd say not a great deal is known about them so far. We could help with that. 

What about the weekend ? I can do Sunday or Saturday.. how's bout the rest of you ?


----------



## bettaforu

Hi all, I can only do Sunday now as I am delivering shrimps/stuff/bettas out to GTA/Markham on Saturday.

Let me know if Sunday works.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Are we talking about our shrimp meet??? This weekend??? Sunday is fine with me.


----------



## bettaforu

Yep, Shrimp meet. I can only come in the late afternoon this time say around 1.30pm sorry.


----------



## Symplicity

1:30PM Sunday Nov 11 where?


----------



## fishead

I think I can make a 1:30 meeting on Sunday too. I can bring some shrimp to the meeting too if anyone wants. I could come up with 3 or 4 bags of the Wild type of Neocardina Cf. Zhangjiejiensis if anyone is interested. I would be interested in other shrimps for trade.


----------



## Symplicity

fishead said:


> I think I can make a 1:30 meeting on Sunday too. I can bring some shrimp to the meeting too if anyone wants. I could come up with 3 or 4 bags of the Wild type of Neocardina Cf. Zhangjiejiensis if anyone is interested. I would be interested in other shrimps for trade.


I have some cherry shrimp I would love to trade for some other nice colours. Really would love some yellow/rice, chocolate, and blue neos. Also have some Guppy Fry to trade

Also would love to trade some plant stems for some moss if any1 has any.

Want to add some life to my Fluval Edge (old small 1)


----------



## Fishfur

This going to be the same place as last time ? Square One Library ?


----------



## razoredge

Fishfur said:


> This going to be the same place as last time ? Square One Library ?


I'm hoping to make it out for Sunday! See you guys/gals there!!


----------



## Egonsgirl

Ok, everyone, if we have this meeting this sunday at 1:30, I will advise you now, that it will be busy in the library where we met last month. We could get a room, but it is only for 2 hours. The library opens at 1pm - 5pm. ** If there are 2 people that maybe live close by or have the time to volunteer to be there early and set things up for us, PM me and I will give instructions. You will need to be at the library as soon as it opens at 1pm. ** We may be able to work in more than 2 hours. I will try to be there by 1, but honestly I am not the promptest person on earth. Maybe we should all just try to be there by 1:00 to find our spot and settle in. The place is quite big, as we found when we were there. Easy to go the wrong way, and takes a while to get to the 3rd floor once we are in there too. * Fishfur*......... maybe you could let us know where you parked, as it seemed you managed to be closer than the rest of us who ended up having to walk outside to get to the right building.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I'd love to join the shrimps meet. However, I will be busy at the early afternoon on Sunday.
What time you are going to meet again?


----------



## bettaforu

I have a Betta delivery on Sunday at 12.30 near the 401/Hwy 6, so IF the customer is on time, I might be able to make it for 1pm...I will try my best to be there as close as I can.

3rd floor Central Library at Square One. I will ask for the room for 
" Shrimpaholics "  that way anyone late can just ask at the desk for that meeting room.

How's that sound....anyone get there before me can grab the room.


----------



## Fishfur

I followed the signs in the underground parking for the disabled parking, and that turned out to be very very close to the elevator that comes up at the side of that little cafe area we all met in. I would try to get there early, but I'm having problems.. I managed to get my sacroiliac joint badly inflamed on Sunday.. probably just from reaching down for my purse... and now am barely able to walk. Hoping I'll be much better by the weekend.. I can get out, but right now I need two sticks to stay upright.


----------



## razoredge

razoredge said:


> I'm hoping to make it out for Sunday! See you guys/gals there!!


Sorry, I won't be able to meet after all. My daughter coming back from Waterloo this weekend.


----------



## Fishfur

Well, I am better today than I was yesterday, so I figure I'll be there, just moving very slowly. I should be able to get there by opening at 1.. If I am first I'll try to get that room for us.
Sorry you won't be there Tony.. and Igor, but we will have more meetings. Be nice to see more faces !


----------



## Symplicity

Fishfur said:


> Well, I am better today than I was yesterday, so I figure I'll be there, just moving very slowly. I should be able to get there by opening at 1.. If I am first I'll try to get that room for us.
> Sorry you won't be there Tony.. and Igor, but we will have more meetings. Be nice to see more faces !


I should be there


----------



## bettaforu

Me too...hopefully by 1pm if my delivery goes as planned.


----------



## Symplicity

I should be good for Sunday aswell


----------



## Egonsgirl

I'm there!!! How about Scott, Karen, Peter? I sent an invite to someone else, wait and see. Hope you make it Alex.


----------



## Fishfur

Like I said, should be there, just won't be moving too quick.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I can be there starting from 2:30pm on Sunday.
Do you think it's appropriate time?


----------



## Egonsgirl

Yes Igor, I believe we will all still be there, if our last meeting was any example. If everyone else is in no hurry to leave, ..... what do the rest of our group say? Anna, Karen, Alex...... I just fell flat on the floor and sliced my finger open on a spoon about 1/2 hour ago. I can feel the stiffness creeping in on my back, neck and shoulder..... I think I will be a turtle by sunday. Guess I will have to leave earlier... I hope I can move at all.


----------



## bettaforu

Wow Tina, hope you and Karen will be OK....I put my back out during the week, but took heavy duty Naproxen and lighter Aleve for a few nights with heat pad, and its sorted itself out now....geez it sucks getting old 

Igor, last time it was around 4pm when the last of us finally left, so come on down and join the fun....remember to bring my Mosura Shrimpton/Eros with you. If you don't make it, then just keep that for me and I will pick it up when I get back from vacation Dec 2nd.

Hope to see you there....just come up to the 3rd floor and ask where the shrimp people are  I'll tell them at the desk if I get there 1st, so they will know who we are and where we are located.


----------



## fishead

I will be there and if anyone wants some Wild colour form neocardina cf. zhangjiejiensis send me a pm and I will bring starter groups. They will have berried females. I will trade them for other shrimps, plants, or shrimpy stuff. Also have X. alvarezi young pairs available to trade. 
See everyone there.


----------



## Scotmando

fishead said:


> I will be there and if anyone wants some Wild colour form neocardina cf. zhangjiejiensis send me a pm and I will bring starter groups. They will have berried females. I will trade them for other shrimps, plants, or shrimpy stuff. Also have X. alvarezi young pairs available to trade.
> See everyone there.


Sorry I missed you after the PRAC auction. I was helping Fishfur to her vehicle. I would've like to get those 2 Gam river rainbows off you. I got a pr of 'Nezzies' & X. alvarezi trio that are doing great as well as the Gams.

I'll be there at 1:30... ish.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Good, thank you Anna and Tina for details  I will try to be there at 2:30pm.

I can bring some stargrass (Heteranthera zosterifolia), amazon frogbit and hygrophila polysperma (reddish plant) of someone interested.


----------



## ice

I am planning to be there. I will bring some java moss and frogbit for anyone who wants.
Peter


----------



## igor.kanshyn

ice said:


> I am planning to be there. I will bring some java moss and frogbit for anyone who wants.
> Peter


Cool, it will be nice to see you Peter 

You have mentioned that you had another moss. It was taiwan or christmass, I guess. Could you, please, bring some for me.


----------



## Scotmando

Just a reminder, its the third floor after you walk into the library from the main entrance.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Scotmando said:


> Just a reminder, its the third floor after you walk into the library from the main entrance.


Great, thank you.

Where can I park there? Free parking is preferable


----------



## Scotmando

Fishfur said:


> I followed the signs in the underground parking for the disabled parking, and that turned out to be very very close to the elevator that comes up at the side of that little cafe area we all met in. I would try to get there early, but I'm having problems.. I managed to get my sacroiliac joint badly inflamed on Sunday.. probably just from reaching down for my purse... and now am barely able to walk. Hoping I'll be much better by the weekend.. I can get out, but right now I need two sticks to stay upright.


here's Karen's take on the parking and I think its free


----------



## Scotmando

*Free, at the meet only!*

Plants I have:
Hemianthus micranthemoides (Pearlweed) 
mini water lettuce 
flame moss
subwassertang

I'll bring the Aqualog shrimp book also


----------



## bettaforu

I will bring IAL teabags, some cholla wood, and the two plant books I have you are welcome to borrow while I am away on vac...I will get it back in Dec at the meet then. 

Both have extensive information on aquatic plants and the one encylopedia has parts about propagating and how to plant what where for a specific look....good book. You can photocopy any pages you want to keep from it too, no problem.

Karen I will bring Mr Red for you.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Anyone interested in some guppy fry, or orange moon platy (black fins)... let me know.
Anyone new to the library check our posts in this thread on page 9 for instructions and map.


----------



## bettaforu

going to bring a couple packets of calcium montmorillionite clay (for sale) and some Wisteria plants for trade (small but they grow fast and big) and a surprise Show and Tell


----------



## LTPGuy

*Stop in for a little bit*

Hi Everyone,

I am curious about shrimps and would like to stop in for a little bit if that's possible? I am not sure if anyone reads this this late, but please tell me the time and room you are meeting.

I'll bring some baby shrimps I hope someone can help ID. If Scott is coming, I can bring him the greenwater if he is still looking. Also, I can bring the Riccia for Tina.

Thanks.


----------



## bettaforu

Central Library at Square One take the elevator by the coffee stand up to 
3rd floor and ask at the desk where the Shrimpaholics are meeting.

I will tell them when I get there, but anyone else gets there before me tell the front desk there to let people asking know what room we are in.

opens at 1pm...most of us will try to get there by that time (myself included)
parking underground is free, just follow the signs for disabled parking (usually on the 1st level as you drive in) and park close to that area, and as close to an elevator as you can.


----------



## Symplicity

Id love to add some water lettuce to my CRS tank


----------



## Egonsgirl

I will bring some dry/powder red clay if anyone is interested, good iron content for substrate/plants.


----------



## Scotmando

LTPGuy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am curious about shrimps and would like to stop in for a little bit if that's possible? I am not sure if anyone reads this this late, but please tell me the time and room you are meeting.
> 
> I'll bring some baby shrimps I hope someone can help ID. If Scott is coming, I can bring him the greenwater if he is still looking. Also, I can bring the Riccia for Tina.
> 
> Thanks.


*I'd love that greenwater if you read this in time. Thanks*


----------



## bettaforu

After we/me got lost in the parking (eventually found the way to the library)
we all met up and managed to get our meeting together. 

I just wanted to say, thanks to all who showed up (8 of us I believe) and it was a lot of fun, great information gathered and overall a nice day talking about our hobby and love of things fishy 

Next meetup will be in January, and maybe by then we can get more people interested in dropping in. For me this is just the best time....chatting with other hobbyists about what we love to do.

thanks all for coming!
Anna


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> After we/me got lost in the parking (eventually found the way to the library)
> we all met up and managed to get our meeting together.
> 
> I just wanted to say, thanks to all who showed up (8 of us I believe) and it was a lot of fun, great information gathered and overall a nice day talking about our hobby and love of things fishy
> 
> Next meetup will be in January, and maybe by then we can get more people interested in dropping in. For me this is just the best time....chatting with other hobbyists about what we love to do.
> 
> thanks all for coming!
> Anna


It was informative & fun. I think there was 9 or 10 of us altogether. Great meeting. Already looking forward to January meet. The parking... its free on wknds & its the south lot(underground)! I have to remember myself, cause I went into the north lot first!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Thank you guys, it was a great meeting. I still feel excited!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Babaulti and cardinal shrimps*

We were talking about *caridina babaulti* shrimps. Look at the videos of this page: 
Green Babaulti shrimp (Caridina cf. babaulti var. green) video 
You will see how different is a shape of these shrimps heads from neocaridina and other caridina shrimps like crystals and tigers.

Baby *sulawesi cardinal* shrimps are small, but they have colors of their parents.
Look at this page: Baby and berried Sulawesi cardinal (caridina dennerli) shrimp
There is a video and photo of a cardinal baby shrimp.

I had another species of beautiful sulawesi shrimps. They were "*yellow nose*". It's one of the color variety of Caridina spinata. 
Look at the video here: Gorgeous berried sulawesi yellow nose (Malili Red) shrimp These shrimps are truly exceptional.


----------



## LTPGuy

*Looking forward to the next meet*

Wish I could stayed longer. I'll planned for it the next time. It was nice meeting everyone, and good to set a face to name. Thanks for having me.

BTW, the hot pepper Scott gave me tasted great! Maybe as side show, I can eat one right at the next meet.


----------



## Scotmando

LTPGuy said:


> Wish I could stayed longer. I'll planned for it the next time. It was nice meeting everyone, and good to set a face to name. Thanks for having me.
> 
> BTW, the hot pepper Scott gave me tasted great! Maybe as side show, I can eat one right at the next meet.


Nice to meet you too.

Bhut jolokia a.k.a. ghost, is the hottest pepper in the world! I'm glad your still alive! How long did the heat last? I have more


----------



## Symplicity

I look forward to meeting you all again in Jan


----------



## getochkn

Hopefully I'll be able to make the one in Jan, been one of those years so far this year. :S


----------



## Jaysan

Hopefully I can make the next meet.
Was on vacation in Paris so missed this meet that just passed 

On a side note, all my shrimps are now berried now that I am back 
Something about me going on vacations always gets my shrimps breeding, lol


----------



## bettaforu

Jayson, did you not look at some of the fish stores in Paris? I know there is a French forum for shrimps, just trying to remember the name....bet you had a great time 

Im trying to convince Hubby to go to Germany in time for the Shrimp Championships...hmmnnn, wonder how many shrimpies I could fit in a plastic bottle in my checked luggage


----------



## Jaysan

bettaforu said:


> Jayson, did you not look at some of the fish stores in Paris? I know there is a French forum for shrimps, just trying to remember the name....bet you had a great time
> 
> Im trying to convince Hubby to go to Germany in time for the Shrimp Championships...hmmnnn, wonder how many shrimpies I could fit in a plastic bottle in my checked luggage


Unfortunately, I did not 
My gf planned most of the trip as I was busy and didn't have much time for planning.

However, I will be going to Thailand and Taiwan in spring of 2013 and I will be planning those so maybe I'll look into stores there and maybe brining some items back with me 

Looking into getting a few 100ml bottles in Taiwan and bringing back some shrimps with me in my carry on


----------



## vip3r87

Hey everyone!

Just wondering if anyone has any ghost shrimp or cherry's for sale cheap in and around the Oakville area.

Let me know! Want to introduce some into my tank, been cycling for just under 3 weeks now


----------



## igor.kanshyn

vip3r87 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any ghost shrimp or cherry's for sale cheap in and around the Oakville area.
> 
> Let me know! Want to introduce some into my tank, been cycling for just under 3 weeks now


You can get ghost shrimps in almost any Big Al's. They are for sale as feeders and they are dirty cheap. Not all of them will be alive after several weeks, but don't be upset, just get more 

Note that adult and big ghost shrimps become carnivorous an will other shrimps. Look at this my old video: Ghost shrimps hunt, kill and eat yellow shrimp


----------



## vip3r87

guess thats a good way to go! Was hoping someone might have some culls that they just don't want and I could pick up even cheaper, but BigAls will do!

Still, if anyone has any for grabs PM me asap!


----------



## Scotmando

vip3r87 said:


> guess thats a good way to go! Was hoping someone might have some culls that they just don't want and I could pick up even cheaper, but BigAls will do!
> 
> Still, if anyone has any for grabs PM me asap!


No, no. Ghost shrimp are really, really cheap @ BA.


----------



## vip3r87

Cool! I am upset they demo'd the BA's in Oakville right when I was starting to get into the hobby.

Mississauga is a bit of a mission depending on time of day  I was going on prices of ghosts that I have seen at other pet stores, 4 bucks a shrimp! Just for an idea, what are the prices like at BA?


----------



## GAT

vip3r87 said:


> Cool! I am upset they demo'd the BA's in Oakville right when I was starting to get into the hobby.
> 
> Mississauga is a bit of a mission depending on time of day  I was going on prices of ghosts that I have seen at other pet stores, 4 bucks a shrimp! Just for an idea, what are the prices like at BA?


ghost shrimp?

i remember seeing them for 79cents at big al's Mississauga


----------



## vip3r87

that's cheap enough for me!

Thanks!


----------



## Fishfur

Last time I looked, BAs Mississauga was selling Ghost shrimp at 10 shrimp for $4.50, I think. Might have been $4.99. They are by far the cheapest shrimp and they'll breed most of the year. Some may survive if the tank is mature enough to support some babies. They have larval babies that need the infusoria a mature tank can provide. 

I've had some survive to adulthood in my 30 G tank, despite plenty of fish and other shrimp to eat the zoeys and tiny new morphed shrimplets. And I've never seen them prey on my Snowballs.. though obviously I don't watch them 24/7 either. 

But I've only seen them go for nearly dead, as in so close to death they are unable to move, or dead critters. I've never seen them go for anything live & moving, unless they were newborn Snowballs. Newborn dwarf shrimp, yep, a Ghost will eat any of those they can catch. Once the Snowballs get a bit of size, they seem to be safe enough, even from my Whisker shrimp, which are more than twice the size of the Ghosts and quite lively hunters too.


----------



## shrimpzoo

http://www.bigalscanada.com//BlackFriday/BigAls_BlackFriday.html

Could possibly go even cheaper for Saturday Black Friday Sale 6pm-10pm 20% off shrimps lol.


----------

